

High Severity BIND Vulnerability Advisory Issued - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/high-severity-bind-vulnerability-advisory-issued

======
zdw
There's a reason I use DJB's tools (<http://cr.yp.to/djbdns.html>)...

I'm glad they keep sending these friendly reminders periodically.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I like djb's tools, but dns isn't one of them. The whole "can't have names
with dots in them" thing is painful. (see rbldns as the canonical example)

Having created a nominally secure name service in the past, I feel like I have
at least a reasonable understanding of what it takes to build one. That being
said, its unfortunate that IETF got 'standardized' before they could
successfully pull off a secure naming infrastructure (ISC's efforts not
withstanding).

